# SNF discharge code for death



## samali (Feb 3, 2009)

Our doctor is wanting to bill for a discharge from the SNF, however, it is for the death certificate and all of the paperwork.  I do not feel the 99315 or 99316 is the appropriate code, if it is, please let me know and if it is not, what can I use for the mounds of paperwork that comes with discharging a patient from a SNF due to death.

To make it more clear, he is not pronouncing these patients.  I have been denied for SNF codes in the past, but not for inpatient but the inpatient he is pronouncing.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 3, 2009)

*Discharge code*

Well, we certainly use hospital discharge codes in the case of death of a patient who is hospitalized ... but then we're in attendance at the death (and I'm in pediatrics, so we're not dealing with Medicare).

I'm thinking that yes, you can use the discharge code for this service. But I'm certainly willing to consider other opinions from those with more actual experience in this scenario. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC CEMC


----------



## fradknot (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are the two codes I use all the time for discharge (living or deceased) from SNF. I have never seen anything else used. Sorry.
Patty Fields, CPC


----------



## MandyFlagg (Mar 3, 2009)

I do SNF billing and if the patient dies then we will code a discharge if our NP pronounces the death.  If your doc pronounces the patient then yes I would definatly bill the 99315-99316
Mandy Flagg, CPC


----------

